# Michael Jackson dead!



## zeromac (Jun 25, 2009)

The most shocking news i've ever heard, the king of pop michael jackson is presumed dead! I will remember him as a great pop star and not a smurf! He is presumed he died from a heart attack.

This is not comfirmed yet

http://www.freep.com/article/20090625/ENT0...kson+dead+at+50


http://hudsonreporter.com/pages/full_story...&open=&


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did anyone hear this I heard on the radio he had a heart attack and was rushed to L.A Hospital and died there. I am kinda sad, a great singer in his 50's just died R.I.P Micheal Jackson

(Never thought I'd say that)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pop legend Michael Jackson is reported to have died of a heart attack after he was rushed to hospital in Los Angeles.
> 
> Jackson suffered a cardiac arrest earlier today, according to CNN and entertainment news website TMZ.com.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/06...n=entertainment


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just about to post this.

I loved Michael Jackson's music no matter how cheesy, poppy, or how many boy's he has touched in sexual ways.

RIP King Of Pop


http://blogs.ocweekly.com/heardmentality/r...jackson-dead-a/


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, it's on Sky News UK right now.
Apparently unconfirmed but they've got live footage of the LA hospital from helicopter cam (which is a little weird...)

Shocking stuff isn't it?


----------



## Law (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm expecting him to rise up and do a Thriller-esque scene any moment now.

Although he probably wont ;(


----------



## Goli (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't see what's the big deal.
I mean... he's just a human beign like everyone else, he was gonna die someday...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 25, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> I can't see what's the big deal.
> I mean... he's just a human beign like everyone else, he was gonna die someday...


He was only in his 50s and there weren't any signs this would happen.

Now Sky News is apparently reporting he is in a coma.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 25, 2009)

no hes dead, no coma necessary


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2009)

Never liked him or the music, but no doubt he was the the King of Pop and incredible dancer!

RIP


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's confirmed, if you live in Australia watch sunrise, they have confirmed because it's live from L.A I was shocked he's only 50 and apparently he gave his best performance yesterday. I bet there will be allot of Michael Jackson music being played around the weekend.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 25, 2009)

Its the rule of threes though, eh?

First:
Ed McMahon

Second:
Farrah Fawcett

Third:
Michael Jackson

Fuck.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 25, 2009)

UPDATE according to LA news its CONFIRMED!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 25, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Its the rule of threes though, eh?
> 
> First:
> Ed McMahon
> ...



All great at what they did and they died.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 25, 2009)

well... Farrah had cancer, so it wasnt a surprise she passed. ed mcmahon was already pushing near 90. the only surprise on the list was jackson, especially if he had just passed a physical 4 months ago


----------



## MaHe (Jun 25, 2009)

The only report of him dying is some fishy website. Let's wait a little, shall we?


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2009)

It's just since the last five years I realized that this man would die young. If you saw how the man became more and more a shadow of himself. It's really sad that it happened but in a way I'm glad that it happened. I heard about the tour and I could not imagine how he would manifest himself other than a feeble pale looking old human being. Now the fans can look back with dignity on their hero, the man who made the best record in the world, THRILLER. 

I know for sure he's found a better place now.

Oh, and for the non-believers, it's definitely true:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31552029/ns/entertainment-music/


----------



## Technik (Jun 25, 2009)

Some news thing CNN or NBC just had a BREAKING news thing which rarely happens, saying he died.


----------



## psykobug (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so sad , "bad" was the first album i bought  when i was a kid ! R.I.P. bambi


----------



## Anakir (Jun 25, 2009)

I just heard this too haha. I was shocked.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Ped0bear is probably crying right now...
But seriously, Really sad stuff...


----------



## ZPE (Jun 25, 2009)

MaHe said:
			
		

> The only report of him dying is some fishy website. Let's wait a little, shall we?



TWZ.com are quite accurate actually.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 25, 2009)

If he's dead then dont forget that today is the day music died alot! What pisses me off is so many lil kids making jokes, but none of thier faggot artists like 50 cent and shit could ever sell the amount of records he has or could they ever change music the way he has. Honestly, this is such a sad day for music! Im actually close to crying, i dunno why but im just upset that a legend has died.


----------



## ZPE (Jun 25, 2009)

Well jaxxster, at least you'll have his music still with you. That's what he should be remembered for really.


----------



## newg (Jun 25, 2009)

They Found a donor card in his pocket.

It said: "In the event of my death, I wish for my organs to continue being donated to children"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 25, 2009)

Why did he have to die so young? Such a pity...


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, BBC News confirmed it too.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I'm still a little suspicious, but if he has passed it wouldn't be a complete shock. He was found not breathing. He'd be lucky to survive that. My father just got called in to help with the hospital. Hes a security manager at UCLA medical; the hospital he was taken too. I'll see if my dad knows anything.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jun 25, 2009)

The internet's EXPLODING right now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2009)

Usually, I wouldn't close Blog entry, but we have a fully running thread already here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=163...p;#entry2078626

So please, post there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: good idea, I'll merge threads!


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 25, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> If he's dead then dont forget that today is the day music died alot! What pisses me off is so many lil kids making jokes, but none of thier faggot artists like 50 cent and shit could ever sell the amount of records he has or could they ever change music the way he has. Honestly, this is such a sad day for music! Im actually close to crying, i dunno why but im just upset that a legend has died.



+1

Fuck now-a-days music. Thats why I tend to listen to old-school music.


----------



## GenesisX (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, atleast the children will be safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- But what a tragic loss


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 25, 2009)

He made Thriller, man... Thriller...


----------



## mermehma (Jun 25, 2009)

Man... That sucks...

He influenced early Bboying.
I wonder how Chris Brown feels.
Especially after being in court being accused of beating Rihanna.


----------



## fathawg (Jun 25, 2009)

No tragic loss here. The man(and I use that term loosely) was a perv. The world is a safer place with him gone!!!


----------



## gibberish (Jun 25, 2009)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> He made Thriller, man... Thriller...



actually he didnt, rod temperton did. 

but anyway, quite a shock...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah its official. This blows man. I couldn't care less about his personal life. The man's music was amazing. Name an artist that did as well as he did. You can't. Three deaths in two days blows.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 25, 2009)

well it's pretty much confirmed! Just dont forget...today is the day music died! Honestly RIP Jacko....no one will ever change music has much as you have. I'd like to thank him for every single song he has made. Just remember Legends never die!


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

fathawg said:
			
		

> No tragic loss here. The man(and I use that term loosely) was a perv. The world is a safer place with him gone!!!



All humans are perverts, all of them. Some try to hide their ways but in the end the truth is always shown, so do not try and act superior to this man. So people think he was a p-e-d-o-phile? So what? The media blew it out of proportion like they blow everything else out of proportion.

Safer place with him gone? Yeah, because Michael Jackson was a much bigger threat than North Korea.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 26, 2009)

t3hell said:
			
		

> Well, atleast the children will be safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sig worthy....
Anyway, he was a good musician. But i dont hold high regards for him as a person.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 26, 2009)

fathawg said:
			
		

> No tragic loss here. The man(and I use that term loosely) was a perv. The world is a safer place with him gone!!!
> Your a tool. Seriously i'm 12 and i agree with everyone that he was a man who changed music in so many ways.
> 
> QUOTE(Law @ Jun 26 2009, 12:01 AM) All humans are perverts, all of them. Some try to hide their ways but in the end the truth is always shown, so do not try and act superior to this man. So people think he was a *p-e-d-o-phile*? So what? The media blew it out of proportion like they blow everything else out of proportion.
> ...








 Why did you spell it like that? 

But lmfao @ the NK joke


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> fathawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wordfilter. Try writing it without the "-"s.


----------



## Chopders (Jun 26, 2009)

Sad day in history. This guy filled the hole of a generation. We can compare him as an Elvis or the Beatles for his impact. Take care now!


----------



## newg (Jun 26, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> So people think he was a p-e-d-o-phile? So what? The media blew it out of proportion like they blow everything else out of proportion.



Being a smurf is not something that CAN be blown out of proportion. It's a fucking sick thing to do, to have sex with a child, and is inexcusable.

do not try to compare smurfphilia to S+M or a foot fetish, they just aren't the same.

Edit: LOL at wordfilter


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael Jackson was a great man and made some fantastic music and videos.

I respected him even if he did turn into a complete fucking nutcase!

RIP!


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 26, 2009)

Got home from work to run into news like this...ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He lived a very sketchy life, but his music was inspirational. RIP.


----------



## cupajoe (Jun 26, 2009)

Ed Mcmahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now Michael Jackson. Someone is killing off celebrities. Call Rorschach.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 26, 2009)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> He made Thriller, man... Thriller...


lol!!! that made me laugh, a lot. . .
But yeah, its amazing he died. For some reason i look at him and think that he would live forever.


----------



## OmerMe (Jun 26, 2009)

HOLY
FUCKING
SHIT!
I can't believe he's dead O_O
JAAAAAAAAAAAACKSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


^Me too, he was like a god


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

newg said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keyword: People think. He was never prosecuted, the case was dropped due to a lack of evidence, most people believe that the man prosecuting was just out for money, especially with the statement he gave about him "winning big time" because "there was no way" he "could lose". From what I know, all subsequent cases for also dropped. The whole p-e-d-o-phile thing was just blown out of proportion. Stop being a brainwashed tool. Not to mention the fact that there were reports the man had almost regressed into a childlike state.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> Ed Mcmahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now Michael Jackson. Someone is killing off celebrities. Call Rorschach.



Oh man. If only you were a little older... you just missed the most perfect (older) geek/tv joke.

Ed McMahnon, Farrah Fawcett and now Michael Jackson. Someone is killing off celebrities. Call Horshack.


MISTER KAAATTAAAAIIIIR!


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 26, 2009)

May Jacko RIP =(



			
				cupajoe said:
			
		

> Ed Mcmahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now Michael Jackson. Someone is killing off celebrities. Call Rorschach.


looooool

Sorry couldn't contain it.


----------



## kalmis (Jun 26, 2009)

Haven't listened to Michael Jackson for 20 years but can't deny that he was the king of pop. 
rip weirdo


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 26, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Keyword: People think. He was never prosecuted, the case was dropped due to a lack of evidence, most people believe that the man prosecuting was just out for money, especially with the statement he gave about him "winning big time" because "there was no way" he "could lose". From what I know, all subsequent cases for also dropped. The whole p-e-d-o-phile thing was just blown out of proportion. Stop being a brainwashed tool. Not to mention the fact that there were reports the man had almost regressed into a childlike state.


No kidding. I personally think he was just being exploited by those people. They saw what the public opinion of Michael was and decided to claim their children were taken advantage of just to make a couple million easy.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 26, 2009)

Aw shit this is terrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He invented the best dance move in history (the moon walk) 

His music was awesome and thriller was the most synchronized music video EVER. 

I will now learn to do the moon walk if it kills me! (no pun intended)


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whew, thanks for the the reveal at in parenthesis. My guess would have been the electric slide.


----------



## Gearhead (Jun 26, 2009)

Everyone who is making jokes about the whole children and smurffile thing are about to receive a complementary falcon punch to the face. MJ was a great man. Even if you didn't like his music, even if you beleived all of the rumors that surrounded him, he was still somebody that impacted the world so much, that I can say without risk of an overstatment, that theres almost nobody on this planet who hasnt heard of him. Now stop acting like three year olds and grow up.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 26, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. He had to go through some unbearable stuff in his so called childhood. When the Jackson 5 was on tour the boys shared rooms. He would have to pretend to be a sleep while he brothers were having sex. Stuff like that probably scared him from sexuality all together.


----------



## newg (Jun 26, 2009)

so your argument is that he might not have been a smurfphile, but there's nothign wrong with a mentally ill 50 year old man sleeping in bed with young boys?

fuck that, believe what you want, but IMO it's FAR more likely that he was a smurfphile than not. I'll grant it's not 100%, but I believe it.

Occam's Razor: HE was a mentally ill old man who acted like a child, and slept with young children who were not his own children.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jun 26, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS!  Michael's body is missing from the hospital, there were reports of a black panther leaving the premises, then promptly morphing into a silver car, then transforming into a robot.  Reportedly Joe Pesci was on the scene, looking very agitated.

RIP MJ, you left behind great music, but too bad about all that child diddling.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2009)

newg said:
			
		

> so your argument is that he might not have been a smurfphile, but there's nothign wrong with a mentally ill 50 year old man sleeping in bed with young boys?
> 
> fuck that, believe what you want, but IMO it's FAR more likely that he was a smurfphile than not. I'll grant it's not 100%, but I believe it.
> 
> Occam's Razor: HE was a mentally ill old man who acted like a child, and slept with young children who were not his own children.



Shut up. It doesn't matter if he was a child molester, he made some of the best and most influencial music in the world WAY before any of that. You have to recognize that. I doubt you'd be saying that John Lennon was some hippie pot head if you were around when he got shot.


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

newg said:
			
		

> so your argument is that he might not have been a smurfphile, but there's nothign wrong with a mentally ill 50 year old man sleeping in bed with young boys?
> 
> fuck that, believe what you want, but IMO it's FAR more likely that he was a smurfphile than not. I'll grant it's not 100%, but I believe it.
> 
> Occam's Razor: HE was a mentally ill old man who acted like a child, and slept with young children who were not his own children.



My argument is that there was no hard evidence, and everytime somebody accused him there was another witness declaring that the prosecution was lying.

Believe what you want to believe, I suppose that's the problem with a world run by the media.


----------



## newg (Jun 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> newg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I agree completely, I love plenty of his tracks, especially 'Man in the Mirror'  - fantastic music.

But he fact that he was a child molester matters. I'm not going to mourn the death of a child molester. Being a child molester doesn't stop his music being great, it just means the artist is a smurfphile.

I don't have to like michael to enjoy his music: eg: Bono is an asshole, but I love U2's music.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 26, 2009)

Thing is people call him a peado and what not....alot of these dickheads listen to r'n'b...a genre who was represented by artist such as "R Kelly" who...correct me if im wrong...but pisses on lil kids? And im sure thats more confirmed than jacko touching/sleeping with kids.


----------



## newg (Jun 26, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> newg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know there was no hard evidence, there never is in rape or sexual abuse cases, but that's not the point. you seem intent in thinking i'm blindly following the media by thinking he was a smurfphile, when in truth, i'm just extrapolating from michaels own comments, and coming to the most logical conclusion.

none of my comments have referenced any media opinions at all, only michaels own statements and occam's razor. this is why i believe he was a smurfphile, not because of the media. I don't even own a tv.


----------



## pika3000 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm personally appalled at some of the comments I've seen on other websites, it's sad how trolls come out at times like this strictly to try and stick out above the rest of the scum. I'll believe the courts rather then some internet users, and a comedian who was in the nuthouse(Katt Williams), I know our courts aren't perfect but the so called evidence was just too faulty.


----------



## MaHe (Jun 26, 2009)

newg said:
			
		

> But he fact that he was a child molester matters. I'm not going to mourn the death of a child molester. Being a child molester doesn't stop his music being great, it just means the artist is a smurfphile.


The only 'proof' of him being a child molester was a testimony of two people which was completely refuted in court.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2009)

Enough with the Occam's Razor crap. The simplest and most obvious answer is that there isn't enough evidence to prove or disprove if he was a smurfbear. And let's focus on the music (aka back when he was black) and not the child touching crap.


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 26, 2009)

Some guy on xbox live kept saying this. His gamertag is x British Guy x but I though he just made it up


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jun 26, 2009)

MaHe said:
			
		

> The only 'proof' of him being a child molester was a testimony of two people which was completely refuted in court.



The same American judicial system that set free a couple celebrity murderers, with plenty of publicized evidence against them (Robert Blake, OJ Simpson).

Yeah, your argument is convincing.


----------



## lesj1989 (Jun 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> newg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude seriously if i were face to face with you i would knock your teeth out! ridiculous statement what if it were your children!!


----------



## epicelite (Jun 26, 2009)

and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Jun 26, 2009)

he will always be one of my favorite artists. RIP.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2009)

lesj1989 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 16, so technically I'm still a child (I guess). His music was great regardless.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 26, 2009)

This makes me really sad. he did some of my favorite songs and videos that I grew up with. You will be missed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also WTF is wrong with some of the comments I am reading? Yeah one of the greatest icons in American history dies, so lets troll him. I mean, there should be a limit to "teh lulz". Have some decency people.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 26, 2009)

Omg, I was just on 4chan and someone from New Zealand said that Jeff Goldblum just died. Just sad...
They said he died while he was on set..


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 26, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldnt agree more with you two, it seems most people dont realise how shallow and worthless most of the mass produced garbage released these days is. All the "HAHA P3DO IS DED" comments are inevitable, and fuelled by ignorance. Now I will not try and defend what he did or did not do in life. At the end of the day it would be impossible to prove what actually happened behind closed doors, how many allegations were fuelled by money and the attempt to gain fame, and which ones are true. 

But the bottom line is one of the most famous men who ever lived is dead. An eccentric and deeply flawed genius, who was never allowed to have a childhood or an adulthood. Who never once was able to do the normal things that you and I take for granted. But who did extraordinary things the likes of which we could never dream of doing. A person who by shear talent, creativity and genius was known to billions of people.

Dont underestimate what has happened today. The last pop megastar, equal to legends like Elvis, John Lennon and Frank Sinatra is gone forever. And in these shallow, fad fuelled times, where "popstars" rarely can even think of an original title for a song, never mind write albums that shape the industry, and which are embraced by the world, is gone. And the likes of him will never be seen again thats for sure. 

Rest in peace Michael.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 26, 2009)

Dont forget that everything MJ done to build a succesful and strong music industry...Recently 50 cent, the saturdays, girls aloud, nelly, "i piss all over lil girls" r kelly etc etc have torn down everything he done. It's artist like the previously mention that are the reason the world doesnt have a music industry. Who wants to buy the same music made by 20 different artists? If mainstream music was different then the industry wouldnt be in such bad shape...but seriously...thank you shit hop and r'n'b artist for undoing everything good working artist back in the day done. Seriously anyone making jokes about it should be ashamed by themselves. 

Today is seriously a very sad day. I had tickets too see him in 2 months, im upset i wont ever get to see this legend in the act but i just hope the money i paid to see him goes towards his kids, to help them out.


----------



## ridgecity (Jun 26, 2009)

He wasn't a child molester, he was FUCKING FILTHY RICH, When he announced he wsa broke, everyone left him alone, he had so much money, he owned his music and owned the Beatles music for almost a decade, imagine how much money that made him. 

He even had that mega successful game with SEGA. when the game arrived in the local arcade parlor in my town, Everyone turned of the other games just so when can see the game and hear the music.

Sadly, he was a child star that by 12 he already was working to support his family, never had a normal life and imagine all the people that surrounded him when even his family were assholes.

The world was finally too much for him, he grew to be a living icon, and this tragedy will only confirm how great and tragic his life was.

Just the fact that Barack Obama is a president thanks to him that broke the racist world of entertainment, imagine how white artists that grew in a world where black people weren't allow in the same places as white, suddenly had to work for a black guy.

the person has passed and the legend starts. I still can't believe it.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 26, 2009)

1982....That's all i need to mention.


----------



## Platinum14 (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Michael, you made great music.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Omg, I was just on 4chan and someone from New Zealand said that Jeff Goldblum just died. Just sad...
> They said he died while he was on set..



Bullshit internet hoax. He's alive and well. Confirmed by E!


----------



## Depravo (Jun 26, 2009)

Band-wagon hagiologists the lot of you. Michael Jackson stopped being good in the late eighties/early nineties. Any deserved mourning should have been done back then. It was just some superannuated weirdo that died today.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP michael and say hi to the rest of the angels for us.

Well, so i guess this is the end of the music industry? No more legends and for the rest of us who only heard of michael in his moonwalker movie(like me) that would probably be our own memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which we can't share with our next generation.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 26, 2009)

well since MJ's got wings... i might as well play moonwalker one sega gens and the arcade may you rest in the other world MJ you were cool in the 80's but in the 90's... you were a child ****er...  and that's not cool... (or was it horns and tail he's going get...)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 26, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Band-wagon hagiologists the lot of you. Michael Jackson stopped being good in the late eighties/early nineties. Any deserved mourning should have been done back then. It was just some superannuated weirdo that died today.


Yeah, on my myspace, all the bulletins say that they are going to miss him... wow, like they even knew him. This one girl is all "I'm going to watch Thriller now"... what about all his other songs??

I hate bandwagons. People see Batman and they think they are huge fans. The batman guy dies, everyone is now a fan. Drama = gay.

But yeah, RIP.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 26, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Band-wagon hagiologists the lot of you. Michael Jackson stopped being good in the late eighties/early nineties. Any deserved mourning should have been done back then. It was just some superannuated weirdo that died today.


Its sad that a legend like Michael has passed yet your still alive. Wheres the justice?


----------



## granville (Jun 26, 2009)

Very sad. Unlike other people, I never had any issues with him. MJ went through a shit ton of bad luck and a lot of people were against him. I'm not one of those people. I loved his music, he seemed to have a good heart under all his issues, and I'm actually really sad about this.

Old school music for the win. But what a loss old music now has. Rest in peace the King of Pop Michael Jackson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and no I don't care if anyone flames me for liking him)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## jaxxster (Jun 26, 2009)

Just seeing his body come out of the helicopter....wow, felt so cold inside.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 26, 2009)

When I saw this news on GameFAQs (yes, GameFAQs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I thought it was a joke. Holy crap.

I'm going to Best Buy or someplace during the weekend to buy copies of Thriller for relatives in Japan and China. Long live the King of Pop.


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

He's not my hero but it's kinda sudden and shocking. RIP.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn, this legend died?? R.I.P.

Man, I wonder what will become of his kids....


----------



## xbones090 (Jun 26, 2009)

i think its a trick there is not realy confirmed that he is dead only some newspapers and the radio say he's dead but that isn't confirmed.
i think he wants to die like elvis but. 
But i liked he's music but neverliked him so 
R I P to the music


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P. Michael


----------



## acesniper (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, quite sudden and very shocking. I wish him peace in the afterlife.


----------



## granville (Jun 26, 2009)

@triassic911

According to Daily Mail.co.uk, MJ's ex-wife Debbie Rowe is being granted initial custody until further notice. I hate celebrity scandal-rape in the news, but I'm sure there will be a huge fight that may go on for quite a while. Ever since Anna Nicole Smith died and the news raped nothing else but her death for months, I've not watched ANY news on TV much. I go online so at least I can somewhat filter out the mess and get real-world facts.

I still can't believe he's dead. Sadness and somewhat of a shock. *goes to listen to some MJ music*


----------



## jphriendly (Jun 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> But the bottom line is one of the most famous men who ever lived is dead. An eccentric and deeply flawed genius, who was never allowed to have a childhood or an adulthood. Who never once was able to do the normal things that you and I take for granted. But who did extraordinary things the likes of which we could never dream of doing. A person who by shear talent, creativity and genius was known to billions of people.
> 
> Dont underestimate what has happened today. The last pop megastar, equal to legends like Elvis, John Lennon and Frank Sinatra is gone forever. And in these shallow, fad fuelled times, where "popstars" rarely can even think of an original title for a song, never mind write albums that shape the industry, and which are embraced by the world, is gone. And the likes of him will never be seen again thats for sure.



Couldn't have said it better myself. 

R.I.P Michael  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(R.I.P to Farrah Fawcett as well...A sad, sad day indeed)


----------



## tylerxian (Jun 26, 2009)

I never really enjoyed his music, but RIP, many will miss him.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 26, 2009)

..........Okay, ill stop now...


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 26, 2009)

All i can say is Rest in peace jacko.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 26, 2009)

I feel bad for the guy rest in peace


----------



## DAZA (Jun 26, 2009)

Its a big shame the world has lost a great singing pop icon of our time, they called him the "King Of Pop" because he was just that.... an inspiration in the music industry for producing some of the greatest music we have all heard growing up, from singing and dancing to Bad to shitting out kacks as a kid watching Thriller one of the biggest and well known music videos of all time, even brining us Moonwalker (still to this day it never makes sence with the plot but never stopped being awsome)

The man will be missed the world over 

Im suffering some great tradegy myself right now and i think the news of this mans passing has made it slightly worse

Michael Jackson R.I.P


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Jacko. You will be missed. Thanks for everything that you have contributed to the music industry. Especially the moonwalk. He had his ups and downs but he still had the most loyal fans behind him, no matter what. 

I feel gutted because I wanted to see him next month in the concert.


----------



## Mican (Jun 26, 2009)

Acording to Wikipedia he was killed by his brother: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...oldid=298653896


----------



## zeromac (Jun 26, 2009)

Mican said:
			
		

> Acording to Wikipedia he was killed by his brother: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...oldid=298653896




Dude... you can't always trust wikipedia...thanks for putting salt on the wound asshole


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P. MJ, you will be remembered forever.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 26, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Just seeing his body come out of the helicopter....wow, felt so cold inside.



He must have been dead a while then.  Wait, why were you....


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jun 26, 2009)

xbones090 said:
			
		

> i think its a trick there is not realy confirmed that he is dead only some newspapers and the radio say he's dead but that isn't confirmed.
> i think he wants to die like elvis but.
> But i liked he's music but neverliked him so
> R I P to the music



It is seriously confirmed now... and I really wonder how people come to such an conclusion...

His life has always been a true chaos, starting with his never existing childhood. Then he became a solo star and the world liked him until they thought that he became too strange and he was said to molest children which I think he NEVER did. He's just been a child deep in his own heart all the time. Then the media hunted him for that, and for being different and for roining himself...  Gah whatever... I've never been a fan of him, nor Farrah Fawcett who sadly died last night too, without being able to marry her love, but I hope they both rest in peace.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 26, 2009)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> xbones090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'd have looked less guilty if he hadn't been paying out $20m hush money


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 26, 2009)

Anybody here sees the good point in this? The ugly smurf is finally dead.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 26, 2009)

Just saw this on BBC Breakfast News a few minutes ago, very sad.


----------



## nutella (Jun 26, 2009)

xbones090 said:
			
		

> i think its a trick there is not realy confirmed that he is dead only some newspapers and the radio say he's dead but that isn't confirmed.
> i think he wants to die like elvis but.
> But i liked he's music but neverliked him so
> R I P to the music


You're not serious are you? That is the most appaling statement I've heard on this thread.

And to the rest of you who bad mouth him, shame on you. I really feel sorry for Michael. Sure he had a great career but the amount of crap he gets from everyone, especially the media, is ridiculous. All of you who claim he was a pervert, smurf, or whatever are disgraceful. Sure he might have been, I'm not denying that. But you do not know his psychological condition at all. You have no experience dealing with what he dealt with. I for one don't listen to his music, though I used to. But I still feel verry sad that he has died. Its so unfortunate.


----------



## phanboi (Jun 26, 2009)

Heard this before i went to school this morning
pretty sad, and so sudden.. feels really weird when someone so famous dies unexpectedly


----------



## Satangel (Jun 26, 2009)

So sad....
Wasn't a big fan of him, but there were some songs that even I liked.
And his moonwalk is just epic.

RIP


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 26, 2009)

The smurf autocorrect feature makes this thread quite odd.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 26, 2009)

I liked his music and his performance, yeah he was probably crazy and all that but fuck it, this saddens me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Was listening to the Thriller album last week..


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 26, 2009)

He was a good musician, pop or not, everything he wrote was just fucken catchy.

As for the child molestation and whatnot: hey, people make mistakes. and he's the type of guy you know is under a lot of stress, and shit happens.

RIP MJ


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 26, 2009)

This guy was a damn legend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the way he used to dance and sing just revolutionized the whole scene at the time. 

may he rest in peace.

i wonder why he suffered this kind of death at 50 ?


----------



## Cermage (Jun 26, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> This guy was a damn legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are unsure right now, going through autopsy. but its most likely stress. MJ said himself that for europe he only planned 10 shows, but got 50.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jun 26, 2009)

He'd have deserved a proper comeback in my oppinion. Even if only to keep the media quiet with all the shit they spread about him...

And as for the hush money... Hell what would YOU do if you HAD the money and people tell shit about you and you're that fucking famous that every human being on the world would know it within a single day thanks to the media? ANd then it were the parents who said that their childs were molested... I think they were into money and they got it so... May they be happy up until now. *growls* 

Whatever... I really hope people stop telling silly stuff. Now that Jacko is dead he really deserves to be honored for his life's work. He should have been before, too sad that it's too late now...


----------



## Depravo (Jun 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And as for the hush money... Hell what would YOU do if you HAD the money



If I had the money _and I was innocent_ I would hire the best team of lawyers in the world to prove my innocence in a court of law. Mike proved he had the money, he didn't prove anything else.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jun 26, 2009)

Didn't he do that too? But with all the media in his back hunting him... If I had been in his place I'd have broken down already back then. I think I'd have done the same.

And then, the parents even TOOK the money. I think their purpose was to make profit out of it in the first place, nothing more, and they did. If I had children, and one of them would have been molested by some guy, I wouldn't take all the money in the world to keep quiet about it! Justice for my child would be the first thing I'd be interested in, and no money could EVER help to forget about such a terrible thing, so in my oppinion it wasn't ever true.


----------



## Noobix (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest in peace bro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He was murdered, and the truth will come out one day.

Now to sit back and watch the media circus, with all his "friends" coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 26, 2009)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> Didn't he do that too? But with all the media in his back hunting him... If I had been in his place I'd have broken down already back then. I think I'd have done the same.
> 
> And then, the parents even TOOK the money. I think their purpose was to make profit out of it in the first place, nothing more, and they did. If I had children, and one of them would have been molested by some guy, I wouldn't take all the money in the world to keep quiet about it! Justice for my child would be the first thing I'd be interested in, and no money could EVER help to forget about such a terrible thing, so in my oppinion it wasn't ever true.



Exactly. It was just a scam to drain his wallets.

R.I.P. Mike. Truly a unique innovator.


----------



## buby78 (Jun 26, 2009)

one strange but talented guy RIP Michael Jackson POP KING


----------



## Lametta (Jun 26, 2009)

I didnt like him but I respect him for the icon he was 
RIP


----------



## lookout (Jun 26, 2009)

Ayesha Obi were first in the queue at the O2 and secured tickets shortly after they went on sale.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Lametta said:
			
		

> I didnt like him but I respect him for the icon he was
> RIP



+1

I don't like pop music too, but he was an icon. And his pop music is definitely better than Britney Spears.

And i'm loving 'Beat It" now. He is really a great singer.

R.I.P. Pop King


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 26, 2009)

It's been a rumor that it was due to Cardiac Arrest, but let's wait for the autopsy.


----------



## joinx (Jun 26, 2009)

Heard the news in the morning....was very shocking...i'm just a fan that is sad of his lost...
RIP MJ...ur songs will live forever!!!


----------



## Jaems (Jun 26, 2009)

who


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mican said:
			
		

> Acording to Wikipedia he was killed by his brother: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...oldid=298653896








Do you even beilieve that shit? Because i sure don't.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Toriano Adaryll "Tito" Jackson (born October 15, 1953) is an American singer and guitarist and an original member of the The Jackson 5. On June 25, 2009, he savagely murdered his brother Michael Jackson with a microphone cord.



Yeah right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They would of seen wire marks on his neck if that was true. Hope they banned the person who edited that.

But I don't know what to say about his death. It doesn't bother me, nor will it ever. It's just a singer who sang songs and was popular. Sounds like every other artist to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't know...hopefully I haven't offended any fans. But that's how I am.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP the king of pop for 4 decades


----------



## Livin in a box (Jun 26, 2009)

I still can't believe it. These jokes are just stupid that everyone is coming up with; I went to Alton Towers today, and everyone was singing his songs, Billie Jean the top one.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael Jackson should have lived to perform in his final concert.  It's a terrible loss and hopefully he has the peace he deserves.  God better forgive him for being a smurf and let him into heaven, he deserves it for helping so many people worldwide.  The doctor may have something to do with his death and I smell some foul play.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 26, 2009)

I already showed my sympathy (and I still am by watching VH1 Classics and MTV, MJ all weekend long!)

Anyways:

MJ best be moonwalkin' with Jesus. 
I hope he is entertaining heaven like he did us.

RIP (again)


----------



## RebelX (Jun 26, 2009)

I really can't believe some of the jokes people are making of his death. It's just not cool. I thought he was a great artist that did deserve a comeback.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 27, 2009)

May he RIP.

On a side note I think its funny how a lot of people around me are just beginning to care and/or appreciate Micheal Jackson now that he was dead, yet when he was alive they couldn't give a crap and were always calling him a p3do.


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well they are doing the Autopsy of Jacko...they say he might have OD'd on pain killers. Alot of Jacko haters might think that he died of too much vienna weiners with bad sauce


----------



## BumFace (Jun 27, 2009)

it is pain killers that caused his death he apparently took 8 types of pain killers:

Xanax
Prilosec
Vicodin
Paxil
Demerol
Soma
Dilaudid
Zoloft

R.I.P MJ


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG Michael Jackson is DEAD???!!!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 29, 2009)

BumFace said:
			
		

> it is pain killers that caused his death he apparently took 8 types of pain killers:
> 
> Xanax
> Prilosec
> ...




I had a feeling it was the pain killers. That and the stress. RIP Michael. He will always be missed.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 30, 2009)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> And as for the hush money... Hell what would YOU do if you HAD the money and people tell shit about you and you're that fucking famous that every human being on the world would know it within a single day thanks to the media?



I'd go to court and prove my innocence.


----------

